# Interesting?



## blueeyedbum (Nov 9, 2008)

FACT CHECK: Do smokers cost society money? - Yahoo! Finance

I ran across this and found it interesting.


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

yeah ive never looked at it like that before. Smoke up.....your saving your country alot of money.


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

Like above, something else to throw back at the nonsmoker: I'm saving you taxes!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

burning one now. smoke it up


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

I'm sure that article is directed at cigarette smokers.


----------



## KickU2Sleep (Feb 20, 2009)

Very interesting....I say smoke for your country.....


----------



## ashmaster (Oct 10, 2008)

Interesting reading for sure.


----------



## Snake Hips (May 30, 2008)

Well, us here are costing the system even more then. Cigar and pipe smokers have a life expectancy 4 years longer than nonsmokers. It's the cigarette smokers we need to be praising. They pay into Social Security and whatnot all their lives and usually die before collecting any or all of it. "Take One For the Team to Save Social Security - Grab a Smoke!"


----------



## Frinkiac7 (Dec 12, 2008)

Snake Hips said:


> Cigar and pipe smokers have a life expectancy 4 years longer than nonsmokers.


Got a source on that? Would love to have that for future reference when I'm arguing with some whiny smoke-banners!


----------



## Snake Hips (May 30, 2008)

Frinkiac7 said:


> Got a source on that? Would love to have that for future reference when I'm arguing with some whiny smoke-banners!


There's an old thread around here with a link to a web page that sourced every study ever done on smoking basically. I'll look for it, but you can just put "cigars and health" into the search and I think you'll get it.


----------



## nativetexan_1 (Jan 1, 2008)

So, new/higher tobacco taxes are NOT heath care related any more than they are a punishment to smokers for doing something that is politcally out of favor.


----------



## gglen (Apr 20, 2009)

The sad part about these higher taxes is that the services proposed are not even targeting cigar smokers. It is a shame that one class of people pay for benefits offered to another group.


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

SCHIP is not about helping anyone not even kids, ITS ALL ABOUT COLLECTING MORE MONEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

